# Rum/bourbon balls



## ggmomliz

I'm trying to find a recipe for a nut free rum or bourbon ball. I've done a couple of searches and sure enough, the second ingredient will be either pecans or walnuts. I haven't made any in over 30, maybe 40, years. The last recipe I used was from Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum and used gingersnap cookies. I can't find that one online anywhere.
I realize that I can simply omit the nuts from any recipe but taking out a cup or more of ingredients can throw the proportions off.
I would love a recipe that someone has actually made, if possible.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paulaross

Do you have nut allergies? Or is it a texture thing? You could try pumpkin seeds, shredded coconut, hemp seeds, chia seeds or even garbanzo bean flour. It might take some experimenting to find the right balance. I have some unsweetened shredded coconut, think I will try that and see how it works, live rum balls. I’ve been looking for some old fashioned gingersnaps, can’t find anywhere. The ones at the store have no flavor. Used to love a cup of hot tea and gingersnaps to dunk in the tea,


----------



## rmgirl

I make these every year for dh. Basic recipe is from Irma Rom Bauer Joy of Cooking from 50 or so years. Don't mind autocorrect there. I don't know if it's weather or what, but sometimes it needs more moisture than other times. Anyway, I use a box of vanilla wafers, crunched up fine. Add a couple tablespoons cocoa and a cup of powdered sugar. I usually add a tad of salt. Some people add nuts, sometimes we do. Now in a separate cup, mix half cup rum and several tablespoons of white syrup (we use Karo) Stir it really well, then add to dry stuff. Stir it up well, and take spoonfuls out, roll in your hands to make balls about 1 inch across, roll them in powdered sugar, and put them in an airtight tin. If we're lucky they season for 20 minutes, though they say to cure a day or two. 
Let me know if this seems like what you're looking for! Good luck. It's pretty messy.


----------



## no1girl

never made these, but i would suggest what we call Rice Bubbles..........


----------



## nanakerry

https://www.averiecooks.com/fudgy-bourbon-balls/

http://cookbookjunkie.blogspot.com/2008/12/wrapping-up-christmas.html

Here is a couple of recipes without nuts


----------



## ggmomliz

No allergies, my grandson can't stand nuts and I don't care it get out my food processor, I use it so rarely that I keep it on top of my kitchen cabinets.
I think another poster has a good recipe.
Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## ggmomliz

Sounds good. Maybe next weekend if I don't have my little great granddaughters here. 
Thanks


----------



## t_venson

Paulaross said:


> Do you have nut allergies? Or is it a texture thing? You could try pumpkin seeds, shredded coconut, hemp seeds, chia seeds or even garbanzo bean flour. It might take some experimenting to find the right balance. I have some unsweetened shredded coconut, think I will try that and see how it works, live rum balls. Iâve been looking for some old fashioned gingersnaps, canât find anywhere. The ones at the store have no flavor. Used to love a cup of hot tea and gingersnaps to dunk in the tea,


Do you have a dollar tree near by? That's where I buy my Ginger snaps.

PS. Not trying to hijack.


----------



## ggmomliz

nanakerry said:


> https://www.averiecooks.com/fudgy-bourbon-balls/
> 
> http://cookbookjunkie.blogspot.com/2008/12/wrapping-up-christmas.html
> 
> Here is a couple of recipes without nuts


Those look interesting but a mere 2oz of rum for the entire batch?


----------



## nanakerry

https://www.womensweeklyfood.com.au/recipes/classic-rum-balls-1632
This is how most Aussies make them...you don't need any more rum than that... it would make the flavour of the balls too strong


----------



## klassey

A couple of suggestions: crispy rice cereal or toasted sunflower seeds.


----------



## run4fittness

Thanks for asking and thanks for the links.


----------



## peppered

I usually make them with melted chocolate and little heavy cream, kind of like a ganache plus the rum. It keeps them moist.
Sandie's keeblers cookies work good in.
Toasted nuts make them great.


----------



## Paulaross

I always let them age a couple of weeks in the frig, really brings out the flavor


----------



## Paulaross

t_venson said:


> Do you have a dollar tree near by? That's where I buy my Ginger snaps.
> 
> PS. Not trying to hijack.


Thanks, I'll see if I can find some there


----------



## bakrmom

Paulaross said:


> I always let them age a couple of weeks in the frig, really brings out the flavor


My mom used to make these early also. Said they needed to age.


----------



## laceluvr

t_venson said:


> Do you have a dollar tree near by? That's where I buy my Ginger snaps.
> 
> PS. Not trying to hijack.


Are they good?


----------



## dora mac

rmgirl said:


> I make these every year for dh. Basic recipe is from Irma Rom Bauer Joy of Cooking from 50 or so years. Don't mind autocorrect there. I don't know if it's weather or what, but sometimes it needs more moisture than other times. Anyway, I use a box of vanilla wafers, crunched up fine. Add a couple tablespoons cocoa and a cup of powdered sugar. I usually add a tad of salt. Some people add nuts, sometimes we do. Now in a separate cup, mix half cup rum and several tablespoons of white syrup (we use Karo) Stir it really well, then add to dry stuff. Stir it up well, and take spoonfuls out, roll in your hands to make balls about 1 inch across, roll them in powdered sugar, and put them in an airtight tin. If we're lucky they season for 20 minutes, though they say to cure a day or two.
> Let me know if this seems like what you're looking for! Good luck. It's pretty messy.


This is the recipe I use. They can rolled in chopped nuts or powdered sugar. If I have the nuts will use them but usually the sugar. As a matter of fact, I will be making them later today and also a fruitcake. I will be using bourbon since I don't have rum.


----------



## Hilda

I made rum balls for my EXH . I packed them in a coffee can and mailed them from Sacramento to Canton Island ( in the S. Pacific) via Hawaii. They had aged and gotten warm. The men had to evacuate the tent when the can was opened! But they tasted great!


----------



## jonibee

So why not just omit the nuts and see if they hold together well.. are there any other additions to use in place of the nuts?


----------



## ggmomliz

jonibee said:


> So why not just omit the nuts and see if they hold together well.. are there any other additions to use in place of the nuts?


If the recipes only called for a tiny amount it wouldn't matter but when many call for a cup or more of finely chopped nuts they are relying on them for the flavor and texture.
I'm going to use the recipe that calls for a half cup of rum, the others work out to 1 tablespoon for 10 balls. Why bother?


----------

